# Muffins on the grill?



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

So we have been having tempuratures around the 30 degree mark...ok you southerners....30 celcius....anyhoo, my question of the day for you is....Is it possible to bake muffins on the BBQ???  It's way to hot to run the oven, but I need to get some lunch stuff made for the hard workers of the house....what about cookies as well....do you think it's possible?


----------



## Raine (Jul 6, 2005)

I don't see why not.  The key is make sure they don't get too much/any smoke flavor. 

At cookoffs we have used this to cook biscuits.

outdoor oven


----------



## GB (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Tanis, I am pretty sure it is possible, at least with a gas grill. It would probably be too hard to keep a constant temp with charcoal. Another member here mentioned that he used unglazed quary stone or a pizza stone in his grill and uses it like an oven all the time. He also puts a probe thermometer on there so he knows how hot the grill is set.


----------



## tancowgirl2000 (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks guys....I'll try that tomorrow....


----------



## Bogatee (May 21, 2007)

Ive tried to cook biscuits and muffins while backpacking. It can be a little tough. One thing ive noticed is that the bottom gets over cooked (burnt) while top is still raw. So when trying to bake over a grill you should try to add heat to the top of the pan as well as the bottom. Over a fire you can build an additional little fire on the lid of your pan. Good luck!


----------



## bowlingshirt (May 21, 2007)

Bogatee said:
			
		

> Ive tried to cook biscuits and muffins while backpacking. It can be a little tough. One thing ive noticed is that the bottom gets over cooked (burnt) while top is still raw. So when trying to bake over a grill you should try to add heat to the top of the pan as well as the bottom. Over a fire you can build an additional little fire on the lid of your pan. Good luck!


 
You could try offsetting the food from the fire.


----------



## Half Baked (May 21, 2007)

Although microwaved bread thingys are 'different', I think if I was bound and determined to make muffins, they'd be better microwaved rather than bbq'd.  

If the workmen are in the kitchen, the microwave could be plugged in on the porch.


----------

